# Bowden Lithia Springs Bottle



## logueb (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone have the History of when the Bowden Lithia Springs operated?   I have one of the large Lithia water bottles and would like to place a date on it.


----------



## logueb (Jun 8, 2007)

Close up of embossing


----------



## logueb (Jun 8, 2007)

Try again


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 9, 2007)

Bruce I can give you a phone number of a guy that's done a lot of research on these, he lives in of all places Lithia Springs, Ga. 

 PM or email me if you want it.

 Nice find!!


----------

